# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر مثبت سوابق تحصیلی برای دیپلمهای قبل از 91

## ali_s9412

*اگه شما به این لینک برید و www.sanjesh.org
صفحه سوابقونو ببینین درست اول صفحه نوشته تذکرات مهم که این تذکر رو داده
*
*داوطلب گرامي با توجه به آنكه سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 91  مي‌باشد و داراي ديپلم در رشته رياضي و فيزيك يا علوم تجربي يا ادبيات و  علوم انساني يا علوم و معارف اسلامي مي‌باشيد لذا سوابق تحصيلي شما براساس  نمرات ذيل حداكثر تا 25 درصد با تاثير مثبت پس از تراز در نمره كل نهايي  شما اعمال خواهد شد. در صورت هر گونه مشكل راجع به نمرات دروس يا اطلاعات  فردي و دانش آموزي با در اختيار داشتن مدرك ديپلم متوسطه، كارنامه فارغ  التحصيلي، به سايت dipcode.medu.ir مراجعه نماييد.*

*تذکر»»** البته صحت و سقمش هنوز معلوم نیست و با این حال ، احتمال کمی هم داده میشه که سنجش مثبت کرده باشه چون با توجه به شناختی که از سنجش داریم بی درو پیکر تر از این حرفاست . به هر حال کاری که فعلا از ما برمیاد و باید انجامش بدیم شکایت و اعتراضه دوستان*

----------


## mehrdadlord

وای خدای من شکرت .بچه های پیشدانشگاهی برن ببینن واسه اینا مستقیمه یا نه .من پارسال با 2700 موندم پشت کنکور .امسالم دیگه از درس بریده بودم با معدل 16.77 ام‌.خدایا خودت کمکپکن

----------


## SilentHeart

وااااااااااااااای خدایااااااااااااااااااا شکررررررررررررررررت

----------


## adel

اینو فکر کنم یادشون رفته درستش کنن بچه ها.
یعنی این برای کنکور پارسال بوده که 84 تا 91 مد نظرشون بوده.

اینقدر به صراحت گفتن برای همه مستقیم و قطعیه که این نمی تونه خبر خوبی باشه.

----------


## ali_s9412

> اینو فکر کنم یادشون رفته درستش کنن بچه ها.
> یعنی این برای کنکور پارسال بوده که 84 تا 91 مد نظرشون بوده.
> 
> اینقدر به صراحت گفتن برای همه مستقیم و قطعیه که این نمی تونه خبر خوبی باشه.



خب شاید اعتراضات و شکایتای ما باعث شده این تذکرو بزارن چون فک کنم قبل از این نبود ولی به هر حال باید منتظر خبرای جدید باشیم

----------


## mehrdadlord

ترو خدا بچه های پیش دانشگاهی ببینن چی زدن براشون .ای خدا .یعنی رو حواس پرتی زدنش .خداااااااا

----------


## MAHSA

منم با3800 منطقه یک موندم پشت کنکور کلی هم غصه معدلم میخوردم خدایااااااااااااااااااشکر  تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## Amiir

این اتفاق خیلی بعیده که بیفته.به احتمال زیاد , مال پارسال هست و اصلاح نشده.

یعنی اگه این موضوع صحت داشته باشه , خیلی عجیب و غریب تر از اعلام یهویی تاثیر مستقیمه!!!

----------


## mehrdadlord

پارسال همچین چیزی داشتیم مگه؟ یادم نمیاد رفته باشم تایید کنم سوابق تحصیلیمو

----------


## benyamin6422

هههههههههه برش داشتن اشتباه تایپی بوده رفیق من سنجش رو یزر و رو کردم نبود به لینک هم رفتم نبود!!!!! 
خودشون هم فهمیدن سوتی دادن زود برش داشتن!

----------


## Alfredo

مال منم همینونوشته ولی فکر نکنم مال الان باشه..مال قبلا بوده..یعنی می خوان فقط برای نهایی های پارسال مستقیمش کنن؟؟فکر نکنم
داوطلب گرامي با توجه به آنكه سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 91 مي‌باشد و داراي ديپلم در رشته رياضي و فيزيك يا علوم تجربي يا ادبيات و علوم انساني يا علوم و معارف اسلامي مي‌باشيد لذا سوابق تحصيلي شما براساس نمرات ذيل حداكثر تا 25 درصد با تاثير مثبت پس از تراز در نمره كل نهايي شما اعمال خواهد شد. در صورت هر گونه مشكل راجع به نمرات دروس يا اطلاعات فردي و دانش آموزي با در اختيار داشتن مدرك ديپلم متوسطه، كارنامه فارغ التحصيلي، به سايت dipcode.medu.ir مراجعه نمايي

----------


## MJavadD

این مال پارساله یادشون رفته اصلاح کنن

----------


## House M.D

آقا یکی از پیش دانشگاهی ها بره ببینه برا اونا چی نوشته

----------


## MJavadD

> آقا یکی از پیش دانشگاهی ها بره ببینه برا اونا چی نوشته


برای همه اینو نوشته

----------


## gen2zsr

بابا چرا جو میدین آخه؟؟ یعنی سایت سنجش به اون بزرگی همچین اشتباهی میکنه که بیاد اشتباهی بنویسه؟؟؟

www.sanjesh.org

لینکشو نیگاه کنین ماله همین امسال هست! توش نوشته 93!! واسه پشت کنکوریاا تاثیر قطعی نیست

----------


## MJavadD

> بابا چرا جو میدین آخه؟؟ یعنی سایت سنجش به اون بزرگی همچین اشتباهی میکنه که بیاد اشتباهی بنویسه؟؟؟
> 
> www.sanjesh.org
> 
> لینکشو نیگاه کنین ماله همین امسال هست! توش نوشته 93!! واسه پشت کنکوریاا تاثیر قطعی نیست


نمیشه که واسه یه عده مثبت باشه یه عده مستقیم

----------


## SilentHeart

الان دوباره برین سایت سنجشو نگا کنین جدید زده

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> این اتفاق خیلی بعیده که بیفته.به احتمال زیاد , مال پارسال هست و اصلاح نشده.
> 
> یعنی اگه این موضوع صحت داشته باشه , خیلی عجیب و غریب تر از اعلام یهویی تاثیر مستقیمه!!!


اصن یه وضعیه هااااا
والا!!!!
خخخخخ

----------


## gen2zsr

والا نمیدونم چی بگم!! سایت سنجش یه چیز نوشته! پیک سنجش امروز هم نوشته قطعیه الان رفتم نگاه کردم. تو پیک سنجش نوشته اونایی که از 84 تا 92 دیپلم گرفتن مشمول این قضیه هستن!! عجیبه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## House M.D

> الان دوباره برین سایت سنجشو نگا کنین جدید زده


  همین الان نگاه کردم اینو نوشه : 	 داوطلب گرامي با توجه به آنكه سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 91 مي‌باشد و داراي ديپلم در رشته رياضي و فيزيك يا علوم تجربي يا ادبيات و علوم انساني يا علوم و معارف اسلامي مي‌باشيد لذا سوابق تحصيلي شما براساس نمرات ذيل حداكثر تا 25 درصد با تاثير مثبت پس از تراز در نمره كل نهايي شما اعمال خواهد شد. در صورت هر گونه مشكل راجع به نمرات دروس يا اطلاعات فردي و دانش آموزي با در اختيار داشتن مدرك ديپلم متوسطه، كارنامه فارغ التحصيلي، به سايت dipcode.medu.ir مراجعه نماييد

----------


## MJavadD

> الان دوباره برین سایت سنجشو نگا کنین جدید زده


من که چیز جدیدی ندیدم :Y (668):

----------


## strider

ای جان، چه خوب!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gen2zsr

> همین الان نگاه کردم اینو نوشه :      داوطلب گرامي با توجه به آنكه سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 91 مي‌باشد و داراي ديپلم در رشته رياضي و فيزيك يا علوم تجربي يا ادبيات و علوم انساني يا علوم و معارف اسلامي مي‌باشيد لذا سوابق تحصيلي شما براساس نمرات ذيل حداكثر تا 25 درصد با تاثير مثبت پس از تراز در نمره كل نهايي شما اعمال خواهد شد. در صورت هر گونه مشكل راجع به نمرات دروس يا اطلاعات فردي و دانش آموزي با در اختيار داشتن مدرك ديپلم متوسطه، كارنامه فارغ التحصيلي، به سايت dipcode.medu.ir مراجعه نماييد


شما هم پشت کنکوری هستی؟؟

----------


## strider

دقیقا کجا اینو نوشته؟ هیچ جا پیداش نمیکنم.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alfredo

اقا یه کنکور اولی بره ببینه خیال مارو راحت کنه دیگه

----------


## MJavadD

> اقا یه کنکور اولی بره ببینه خیال مارو راحت کنه دیگه


آقا! گفتم که واسه همه اینو نوشته

----------


## SilentHeart

> من که چیز جدیدی ندیدم


منظورم این بود که کنار متنش زده جدید


بررسی سوابق تحصيلي دانش آموزان - وضعيت نمرات ارسالي از آموزش و پرورش

----------


## Amiir

> منظورم این بود که کنار متنش زده جدید
> 
> 
> بررسی سوابق تحصيلي دانش آموزان - وضعيت نمرات ارسالي از آموزش و پرورش



منم که دیپلم 91 به قبل هم هستم رفتم و کد و سوابقو ازینجا گرفتم اما اون متنو نداد.بنظرم حذفش کردن.

----------


## Sami

من که یادم نمیاد پارسال همچین چیزی بود که بریم سوابق رو تایید کنیم 
ولی *بعید نیست سوتی باشه* 
خدا کنه مثبت باشه تاثیرش که تلاشمون به خاطر یک ماه غفلت به هدر بره

----------


## Amiir

> من که یادم نمیاد پارسال همچین چیزی بود که بریم سوابق رو تایید کنیم 
> ولی *بعید نیست سوتی باشه* 
> خدا کنه مثبت باشه تاثیرش که تلاشمون به خاطر یک ماه غفلت به هدر بره


پارسال هم بود.فقط بیشتر بچه ها واسشون مدرسه انجام میداد.یعنی مدرسه سوابقشونو تایید و کدشونو میگرفت.

----------


## House M.D

> شما هم پشت کنکوری هستی؟؟


  بله

----------


## SilentHeart

داوطلب گرامي با توجه به آنكه سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 91 مي‌باشد و داراي ديپلم در رشته رياضي و فيزيك يا علوم تجربي يا ادبيات و علوم انساني يا علوم و معارف اسلامي مي‌باشيد لذا سوابق تحصيلي شما براساس نمرات ذيل حداكثر تا 25 درصد با تاثير مثبت پس از تراز در نمره كل نهايي شما اعمال خواهد شد. در صورت هر گونه مشكل راجع به نمرات دروس يا اطلاعات فردي و دانش آموزي با در اختيار داشتن مدرك ديپلم متوسطه، كارنامه فارغ التحصيلي، به سايت dipcode.medu.ir مراجعه نماييد.

این متن یعنی اونایی که دییپلمشونو یکی از سال های 84 تا 91 هس تاثیر معدل مثبته اینکه برا همه مینویسه طبیعیه چون خود داوطلب باید ببینه دیپلمشو کی گرقته و این قانون شامل حالش میشه یا نه و سازمان سنجش به طور کلی گفته و تفکیکش نکرده همین

----------


## SilentHeart

بیخودی جو منفی ندین که اشتباه تایپی بود سنجش که یه سایت الکی نیس که همچین اشتباهی داشته باشه

----------


## ali_s9412

*تصویرش به پست اول اضافه شد*

----------


## Sami

خب دوست عزیز مشکل اینه که بچهایی که الان پیش هستن و دیپلمشونو امسال (92) گرفتن هم همین پیغام براشون میاد که سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 91 مي‌باشد در حالی که سال 92 گرفتن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MJavadD

> بیخودی جو منفی ندین که اشتباه تایپی بود سنجش که یه سایت الکی نیس که همچین اشتباهی داشته باشه


دوست عزیز مطمئن باش اشتباه نوشته اخه مگه میشه بگن قبل 91 مثبت 92 مستقیم نمیشه که واسه یه عده مثبت باشه یه عده مستقیم بعدم خودش میگه با توجه به اینکه دیپلم شما 84تا91 هست خب این یعنی مال پارساله و یادشون رفته درستش کنن

----------


## bahar@

خوب یکی تون برین از سیستم پاسخگوی سنجش بپرسید 

NOET

----------


## venoos

وای این چ کاریه
 مگ ما بازیچه ایم هر روز ی چیزی میگن
حتما ی هفته قل از کنمکور میخون بگن دارن چیکار میکنن
ای دیگ چیه

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

واقعا دست اقای توکلی و کل بروبچ سازمان سنجش طلااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااا عده ای رو از نگرانی در اوردن ...............اگه بدونین من چقدر نگران بودم

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

واقعا جو بیخودی ندین حالا که سنجش لطف کرده صداشو در نیارین پشیمون شن :yahoo (2):

----------


## milad-senator

معدل کتبی من 14/60 شده فکر نکنم تاثیر منفی داشته باشه

----------


## shaghayegh

اینطور که دوستان میگن دیپلمه های 84تا91 تاثیرمثبت داره اما 92یی ها تاثیر مستقیم.اما فکر نکنم درست باشه

----------


## MJavadD

بابا من سال اولمه کنکور میدم اینو واسه من میزنه

داوطلب گرامي با توجه به آنكه سال اخذ ديپلم شما يكي از سالهاي 84 تا 91 مي‌باشد و داراي ديپلم در رشته رياضي و فيزيك يا علوم تجربي يا ادبيات و علوم انساني يا علوم و معارف اسلامي مي‌باشيد لذا سوابق تحصيلي شما براساس نمرات ذيل حداكثر تا 25 درصد با تاثير مثبت پس از تراز در نمره كل نهايي شما اعمال خواهد شد. در صورت هر گونه مشكل راجع به نمرات دروس يا اطلاعات فردي و دانش آموزي با در اختيار داشتن مدرك ديپلم متوسطه، كارنامه فارغ التحصيلي، به سايت dipcode.medu.ir مراجعه نماييد.

درصورتی که من 92دیپلم گرفتم خب این معلومه که اشتباه نوشته دیگه چرا نمیخواین قبول کنین

----------


## MJavadD

در ضمن من میگم اگه قراره مثبت باشه واسه همه باشه دیگه چرا فقط 92 مثبت نباشه

----------


## shaghayegh

بله اشتباه شده.

----------


## idealist

*دوستان مثل اینکه برای فارغ التحصیلان 92 هم همینو مینویسه ، ینی احتمالا مال پارسال رو گذاشتن ، اما مسئله ای که هست اینه که من اصلا بخاطر ندارم پارسال همچین چیزی تو سایت سازمان سنجش بوده باشه.
از طرفی تو دفترچه نوشته برای کسانی که 84 تا 92  دیپلم گرفتن تاثیر قطعیه*

----------


## MJavadD

> *دوستان مثل اینکه برای فارغ التحصیلان 92 هم همینو مینویسه ، ینی احتمالا مال پارسال رو گذاشتن ، اما مسئله ای که هست اینه که من اصلا بخاطر ندارم پارسال همچین چیزی تو سایت سازمان سنجش بوده باشه.
> از طرفی تو دفترچه نوشته برای کسانی که 84 تا 92  دیپلم گرفتن تاثیر قطعیه*


84تا92 مستقیمه مطمئن باشید اگرم بخوان مثبت کنن همه رو مثبت میکنین نه اینکه فقط 92 مثبت نباشه

----------


## ali_s9412

*البته صحت و سقمش هنوز  معلوم نیست و با این حال ، احتمال کمی هم داده میشه که سنجش مثبت کرده  باشه چون با توجه به شناختی که از سنجش داریم بی درو پیکر تر از این حرفاست  . به هر حال کاری که فعلا از ما برمیاد و باید انجامش بدیم شکایت و  اعتراضه دوستان*

----------


## House M.D

طبق ماده 10 قانون سنجش پذیرش دانشجو باید این قانون جدید باید از سال تحصیلی 93 - 94 اجرا بشه نه امسال ... نمیدونم چرا کسی به این موضوع دقت نمیکنه

----------


## ali_s9412

> طبق ماده 10 قانون سنجش پذیرش دانشجو باید این قانون جدید باید از سال تحصیلی 93 - 94 اجرا بشه نه امسال ... نمیدونم چرا کسی به این موضوع دقت نمیکنه


بله همینطوره اینم یکی دیگه از دلایلیه که نباید تاثیر مستقیم بشه و خلاف قانونه.پس اگه شکایت کنیم مطمئنا رسیدگی میشه ، تو امضام توضیح دادم.

----------


## mehran74

[QUOTE=benyamin6422;131613]هههههههههه برش داشتن اشتباه تایپی بوده رفیق من سنجش رو یزر و رو کردم نبود به لینک هم رفتم نبود!!!!! 
خودشون هم فهمیدن سوتی دادن زود برش داشتن![/QUOTE

هستنش که هسته اما معلوم نیس درسته یا نادرست :Y (406):

----------


## Parniya

میشه یکی به من بگه پس چرا تو دفترچه اینو نوشتن !! :Y (550):  مسخره م نکنیداااا  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hossein_R

> میشه یکی به من بگه پس چرا تو دفترچه اینو نوشتن !! مسخره م نکنیداااا


*واضحه که اون لینکی که بچه ها دیدن مال سال قبله و اصلاح نشده! 
سال های پیش هم همچین لینکی بود! مثلا برا کنکور 90 یه لینک بود نوشته بود دیپلمه های 84تا88! آپدیت نکرده بود  
البته اگه یکم فکر کنین میبینین خیلی هم غیر طبیعیه! بدون هیچ اعلام قبلی و ...یهو برا فارغ التحصیلا مثبت شه!!  
*

----------


## Parniya

> *واضحه که اون لینکی که بچه ها دیدن مال سال قبله و اصلاح نشده! 
> سال های پیش هم همچین لینکی بود! مثلا برا کنکور 90 یه لینک بود نوشته بود دیپلمه های 84تا88! آپدیت نکرده بود  
> البته اگه یکم فکر کنین میبینین خیلی هم غیر طبیعیه! بدون هیچ اعلام قبلی و ...یهو برا فارغ التحصیلا مثبت شه!!  
> *




*میزنی چرا حالا

بحث تموم شد
♦تاپیک بسته♦

پیوسته برقرار!*

----------

